# Lowcountry style.....



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a blast. Good dog too.

Nate


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome dog you've got there!


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Not mine. Friend of a friend deal. Just thought it was a pretty cool vid.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

You guys can shoot from a moving boat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The way the Federal regulations are written refers to the forward motion caused by a motor or sails. It does not specifically state that you can not use human power. In this case a push pole.

The spirit says all forward motion must be stopped.
:-?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Cool. Diddnt know that.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> The way the Federal regulations are written refers to the forward motion caused by a motor or sails.  It does not specifically state that you can not use human power.  In this case a push pole.
> 
> The spirit says all forward motion must be stopped.
> :-?


Not necessarily. The spirit says it should be fair chase. If you are sweating to get to them on foot or using a push pole or sculling with an oar, the birds still have the advantage. Sculling is a legal method of hunting waterfowl. Most rail hunting is done from a push poled boat. Sneak boats are used to drift into flocks on the water prior to flushing them up. All are respected methods of hunting waterfowl. As long as you use human power and shoot them flying, it is fair chase.

Nate


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

^^^^What he said^^^^. 

State regs. here pretty much spell this point out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very cool. I am a fly fisher and have a great German Shorthair but she won't water retrieve.... Well I have tried it yet if she saw a bird fall she will go through barbed wire or briars to get it so maybe she would swim. I taking her in the morning to chase quail. It was 37 degrees here this morning :-X


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting fact is marsh hens are considered wading birds rather than waterfowl so you can shoot lead shot. We've been shooting them since we were kids around Charleston and it's a good time as long as you have the water.


----------



## SemperFiSH (Jun 19, 2013)

How do they taste?


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Where we flood tide fish in NE. Florida there are oyster every where. I would be afraid to get my birddog cut up.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Not really a concern here. Oysters grow along the edge of the grass line. On the big floods we are way up in the thick grass. No oysters up there.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh and can't help you with the taste question. I know people who eat them but I've never tried them myself. I've given my birds away every time.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Awesome video. I spent countless Fall afternoons on the Dawhoo River chasing redfish and marsh hens with buddies and my lab " Dawhoo" over the years. I enjoy S. Florida, but i still wouldn't trade a November full moon tide in the ACE Basin for anything.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

SemperFiSH said:


> How do they taste?


If you clean them right they taste pretty good in a gumbo, but they don't taste as good as duck. While not bad, they would be my last choice if other options were available. But they're fun as hell to shoot and you can't let all that meat go to waste.


----------

